# Hard Hats



## BotetourtBoy3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am going to start to clear some land and fell some trees. Which kinda hard hat would be better A full brim or standard or does it matter?


----------



## slowp (Aug 17, 2007)

Out here on the left coast, fashion standards dictate that one needs to wear a full brim. Full brim is better in our rain, and also we hope that it deflects branches and bad things better. I don't think you can hook up one of those face shields to them though. Then you have to have the aluminum vs. plastic debate. Aluminum is lighter but dents easier, and the labor and industries people out here don't like to see dents. I miss being able to write with a pencil on my hat, I put a lot of cruise notes on my old one. My employer insists I have to wear plastic. Plastic won't dent but is hotter and heavier. I'm sure you'll find out what is favored in your area.


----------



## tree_beard (Aug 17, 2007)

personal preference... hard hats a hard hat... try a couple on. 

if you get one with muffs and a face shield, check how it balances on your head with the visor and muffs in different positions... nowt more annoying than a helmet that flops down over your face once you flip your visor up.


----------



## bushinspector (Aug 17, 2007)

As long as it meets ANSI standards (Z89.1) you will be fine. I know on the plastic ones it is stamped on the bill.


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 17, 2007)

Slope, certain kinds of tape can be penciled on. seems like a white 3M was the best. Stick a piece on your brim.
Might be that Warshington humidity but in this part of the country I can't wear a tin hat in the summer sun, could probably fry an egg on it though. If I set a tin hat and a white plastic one in the sun, you need gloves to pick up the metal one. The plastic is hot, but nowhere near the same.
Full brim for me too.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 18, 2007)

I like the kind which comes with ear muffs and a face screen shield. All in one, just grab it and go.

I'm forever losing earplugs when I use them.

A clear plastic face shield or safety glasses gets dirty quickly, so you spend a lot of time cleaning them. Not a problem with a screen.

And when bucking, sawdust and small chunks of wood will fly up and hit my mouth / lower face (I use a long bar), so the face shield keeps this stuff out of my mouth.

I like it that I can easily raise the face shield when not sawing.

Some of these hats are "delicate" though. Don't throw them in the back of a pick-up as parts can break. They also tend to be warm with the ear muffs.


----------



## slowp (Aug 18, 2007)

John Ellison said:


> Slope, certain kinds of tape can be penciled on. seems like a white 3M was the best. Stick a piece on your brim.
> Might be that Warshington humidity but in this part of the country I can't wear a tin hat in the summer sun, could probably fry an egg on it though. If I set a tin hat and a white plastic one in the sun, you need gloves to pick up the metal one. The plastic is hot, but nowhere near the same.
> Full brim for me too.



Hmmm, 3M eh? I'll try that because I'll have to start keeping track of trees soon and seem to lose or forget rite in the rain paper. We have to wear orange hats, which studies have shown to be the warmest of the colors. (We had a safety meeting in which hard hats were the topic). Fortunately, it doesn't get or stay hot here long. Throwing tin hats in the back of the pickup seemed to be the main way they got dented too. I find my LAVENDER colored
earplugs in the dryer, and usually throw them back in my pants pockets from there. Then I also have a stash in the rig. I was hoping people had them in yesterday but it turned out ok. I started to tumble right near the rigging crew and the f word started to come out but turned into a benign fahhhghaah 
creation. Then, they dropped a tree on the skyline, and limbs and stuff flew about and.....that is why we wear hardhats and pay attention.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2007)

slowp said:


> Hmmm, 3M eh? I'll try that because I'll have to start keeping track of trees soon and seem to lose or forget rite in the rain paper. We have to wear orange hats, which studies have shown to be the warmest of the colors. (We had a safety meeting in which hard hats were the topic). Fortunately, it doesn't get or stay hot here long. Throwing tin hats in the back of the pickup seemed to be the main way they got dented too. I find my LAVENDER colored
> earplugs in the dryer, and usually throw them back in my pants pockets from there. Then I also have a stash in the rig. I was hoping people had them in yesterday but it turned out ok. I started to tumble right near the rigging crew and the f word started to come out but turned into a benign fahhhghaah
> creation. Then, they dropped a tree on the skyline, and limbs and stuff flew about and.....that is why we wear hardhats and pay attention.



LOL...go ahead and say what you want to say. The F-bomb isn't so bad compared to a few other things I can think of. If anybody minds a little rough language they probably haven't been in the woods very long. Or shouldn't be there at all. Try a big scab of masking tape stuck to your hardhat to write on. When you're done you can just peel it off real easy and stick it on something else.
And why were the fallers working within a tree length of the skyline, anyway?


----------



## slowp (Aug 18, 2007)

That's the trouble, it isn't a faller, both times it has happened (this year) a hooktender or crew guy has done it. The first time was last winter and I was in the vicinity. The crew and I had to take a dive. That's when I miss having big stumps to hide behind. I mark the corridors before they cut the area but sometimes the yarder gets set up different so the rigging crew has to fall some trees. Or the layout was crooked and I missed it. Yesterday, the owner of the yarder was yelling at the operator to slack the lines but he didn't do it in time. Nothing broke, nobody hurt. Then I went to brush out a road, and was yelling at Twinkle, but nothing too bad, turned it off and there was a tourist standing right behind me. It was one of those days....


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2007)

slowp said:


> That's the trouble, it isn't a faller, both times it has happened (this year) a hooktender or crew guy has done it. The first time was last winter and I was in the vicinity. The crew and I had to take a dive. That's when I miss having big stumps to hide behind. I mark the corridors before they cut the area but sometimes the yarder gets set up different so the rigging crew has to fall some trees. Or the layout was crooked and I missed it. Yesterday, the owner of the yarder was yelling at the operator to slack the lines but he didn't do it in time. Nothing broke, nobody hurt. Then I went to brush out a road, and was yelling at Twinkle, but nothing too bad, turned it off and there was a tourist standing right behind me. It was one of those days....



LOL...again. Why were you yelling at your saw? And what were you yelling?And...did it do any good? Remember, it doesn't qualify as a good old-fashioned riggin' fit unless you also drop kick your hard-hat. Distance counts more than accuracy.
Try the masking tape. It works really well.


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrinbounce2: Yea, kicking is probably the best, stomping is really hard on them. Sometimes fatal.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2007)

And to get this thread back on topic...wear whatever fits your situation. I usually wear my old Mac T. It's dented and scraped and would probably make an OSHA inspector faint dead away but every nick and ding tells a story...and gives a lesson about why we wear them in the first place.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2007)

John Ellison said:


> :biggrinbounce2: Yea, kicking is probably the best, stomping is really hard on them. Sometimes fatal.



Yup...all the little holes from your caulks let the rain in and don't do the caulks any good either.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 20, 2007)

ive had a few logging fits....threw the hard hat and suck......drop kicked a husky 385 one day....wouldn't run.....ran fine after i did that though......kinda hard on the foot when it was 12 degrees tho


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2007)

Well I wear a cowboy hard hat I thought they looked funny until
I put one on the rain just funnels off and I look right wearing it


----------



## slowp (Aug 20, 2007)

boboak said:


> LOL...again. Why were you yelling at your saw? And what were you yelling?And...did it do any good? Remember, it doesn't qualify as a good old-fashioned riggin' fit unless you also drop kick your hard-hat. Distance counts more than accuracy.
> Try the masking tape. It works really well.



Yup. I often score the fits I see. I wait a while (obvious reasons) before telling the contestant what their score is. One would have been a 10.0 except no hardhat was thrown or kicked. A perfect score requires throwing of the hardhat.


----------



## Jumper (Aug 22, 2007)

I have two, full brim that I can wear glasses and plugs with to keep the sun off in summer, which allows use of the saw for quick cutting tasks and a small brim forestry helmet with face sheild and muffs I wear most rest of the year. Just bought a new Stihl helmet to mount the muffs and visor on when I bought my new 361 last weekend.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2007)

Jumper said:


> I have two, full brim that I can wear glasses and plugs with to keep the sun off in summer, which allows use of the saw for quick cutting tasks and a small brim forestry helmet with face sheild and muffs I wear most rest of the year. Just bought a new Stihl helmet to mount the muffs and visor on when I bought my new 361 last weekend.



Yeah I wear it to help global warming as sun will reflect off my head
and heat atmosphere


----------



## Buzz 880 (Aug 23, 2007)

Around here it's mandatory to wear hard hat with screen and muffs the labor guy's seem to be around alot now adays.I cut some road on Tue and had just got back from holidays so forgot to put my helmet in my truck.After wearing it all these years i sure don't like to run a saw much with out it.My face dosen't like all the scratches either.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 27, 2007)

*Delicate Peltor Tits*



Billy_Bob said:


> I like the kind which comes with ear muffs and a face screen shield. All in one, just grab it and go.
> I like it that I can easily raise the face shield when not sawing.
> *Some of these hats are "delicate" though. Don't throw them in the back of a pick-up as parts can break.* .



That's it: those Peltor tiny plastic tits that hold the face shield on break too easily. My helmet rant.:bang: 
Any other muff/face shield "system" that stands up better ? I've had too many shields break off in heavy brush and blowdowns; the muff metal supports also. Duct tape works as a temp fix, Gorilla Glue =nothing.


----------



## Rcoulas (Sep 7, 2007)

I decided to try the Husky forestry pro hat with ear muffs and screen. I've used it all summer in heavy underbrush and it works great. No broken parts yet! The muffs have closed cell foam in them and don't soak up sweat, they are also easy to remove, I took mine off for the summer and use custom ear plug in the heat. I don't really like the peltor systems, they break too easy.


----------



## Mitchell (Sep 7, 2007)

*peltor*

Peltor has the best actual hearing protection that I have used. I used a constrcution style peltor system for years but since switching to a full brim I would not go back. North offers a full round brim with face screen and ear muffs attached. My only complaint is the cheasy chin strap; when I'm climbing I like to wear a solid chin strap. 

On a side note; Rcoulas, where is Mitchell Ontario?


----------



## Rcoulas (Sep 7, 2007)

Mitchell is West of Kitchener-Waterloo on HYW 8 about 1 hour from lake Huron.


----------



## slowp (Sep 25, 2007)

*Dangerous Hardhat*

Today was one of those days when you just shoulda stayed at home. First, there was a yarder sitting unattended in the middle of a two lane road. Nobody around. Traffic was able to squeeze by and there's not much you can do with a yarder so I left and went up the road to another job. Stopped and went to where the rigging crew was. Two of them had been nailed by bees. Ran with them when the carriage came flying down out of control. It stopped ok when it hit the tail tree. The hooktender went up to see about the carriage because it was not working properly. He got it moving and then we heard him repeating the F word loudly and saw him running. The bees got him too and his upper lip started puffing up profusely. I gave him a benadryl and tried not to laugh but couldn't control it...BAD KARMA in store for me.
It looked like he had a major wad of chew stuck in his upper lip. I went on and started marking cut trees for skyline corridors. Finished up and started hiking out. Some unseen creature grabbed my foot and I began falling head first. The new hardhat flew off and hit the ground. Then my nose and forehead slammed into it. Then my full can of paint, which was in the back of my vest slammed into the back of my head. Blood spewed out of my nose and I worried about the pink shirt getting stained. I had a large hanky (never go without one) and the blood slowed and stopped. I plan to go back to wearing the old hardhat, it stayed on during somersaults and many falls. The new one has a different suspension and just won't stay on. Hardhats can be hazardous as my throbbing nose is now saying. I plan to change the story tomorrow to "The mean hooktender hit me when I laughed at his fat lip."


----------



## Gologit (Sep 25, 2007)

*Dangerous hardhat*

Well, atleast the paint can didn't go off and ruin your new shirt. On second thought, depending on the color of tree marking paint, it might have been a blessing. Quit falling down!  Bob


----------



## country boy (Sep 25, 2007)

I am no pro logger by any means just cut firewood .I recently purchased a husky pro forestry helmet and love it . I purchased it mostly for the ear muffs and the wire mesh face sheild Been cutting alot of hickory lately and that bark has a tendency of coming back and slapping you right in the face . Well any how the first time i took it out with me I was taking down a dead hickory and when it started to fall took two steps back watch it fall and glanced up here comes right at me part of the top of the tree couldnt of hit me any more dead on. I am now a firm beleiver . Nothing but bruises on my legs and some scuffs and scratches on my new helmet and self eduacated a little.


----------



## saxman (Sep 26, 2007)

Can you still get a suspension for a B.F. McDonald hard hat? I picked up 2 at a sale recently. I have looked on the net and cannot find any available.


----------



## OilHead (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in the market for a helmet and really like the looks of the Pacific light duty rescue R7HVS has fittings for ear muffs & face shield appears to have some kind of sunroof style system for venting that & equipping it with a pair of Peltor Optine 105 H10 earmuffs. It does not have a brim though would prefer if it did. The R7HV has a brim but no accomadition for muff & shield mounts. The price is thru the roof. Ouch


----------



## OilHead (Sep 27, 2007)

Pacific does make what they call the Quadsafe & is listed as good for chainsaw & accomadates the mountings. Choice of colors & price ?


----------



## palogger (Oct 3, 2007)

*face screen*

Full brim is better in our rain, and also we hope that it deflects branches and bad things better. I don't think you can hook up one of those face shields to them though. 


Actually madsens carrys a face screen that attaches to the old aluminum MAC T hard hats, but the only problem i found with it is that its to heavy so i opt for safety glasses


----------



## Oregon_Native (Oct 5, 2007)

*my two cents*

i am not a pro logger by any means but i have always liked my full brim Mc Donald T hard hat. ( see avatar pic ) i have have thought about a helmet system ( shield and ear muffs) but cant justify the expense.


----------



## logbutcher (Oct 5, 2007)

*Durable Helmet System*

With all the experience and talent here, why can't a DURABLE, BREAK-PROOF,
LESS DELICATE logging helmet system be made ? Yes, this is a repeat for us right coasties.  
The Stihl, Husky, Peltor "systems" can't even be "thrown in to the back of the truck", dropped, or looked at funny :jester: , without some delicate part breaking. Face shield falling off, ears slipping behind, some plastic part cracking. And, in dense blowdowns, one tiny branch can knock the helmet parts into the unknown. Yes boys and girls, I am careful.  
We got the tech and skills, so why not a durable system helmet --face, ear, top ? Cost ? Replacing a $60. top every 6 months or so, or patching it with duct (duck) tape and epoxy is a pain.


----------



## slowp (Nov 24, 2007)

*Pink is in*

Went into Madsens yesterday to buy socks in an uncrowded atmosphere. They had *PINK* tin hats on their shelf! Heavy duty ones. The counter guy said that guys were buying them so other guys wouldn't steal them...I don't think that makes sense. In fact it might explode my brain thinking about it.
The hats were pretty but spendy.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 24, 2007)

Are those at madsens the skull buckets? We got a few at the shop down this way recent and I believe they were about 70 bucks. Don't know anyone who has put out the green for one yet, general concensous is that the ratchet suspension is no good. Most here I'm sure, like everywhere else are pretty set in their ways. If they come with a standard set Mac T type suspension I'm sure they would sell like crazy here. Also that 70 bucks is a big draw back around these parts too.

$70 for a hard hat wow  

Owl


----------



## slowp (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, they are the skull buckets so I would assume they are spendy. I saw the ratchet thing on them. I'm glad to hear that the ratchet is not good because I thought it was the shape of my head! I have ditched a new hardhat and went back to the old after almost breaking my nose on the ratchet one when it fell off during a face plant and ruined a nice productive day. If they don't stay on, how can they be any good? But the color was nice even though a little pale. It was a very subdued color of pink. Well, I am off to tear down a little more of the fine, historical architecture of the moneypit. And I wear my ancient MacDonald hat when tearing down stuff over my head. I hit myself with a wrecking bar in the head last time but had the hat on so was only annoyed by the loud CLANK.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a really big brain so I have a really big head to fit it in. The skull bucket works perfect for me. I also wear Rx safety glasses so I don't find I like a face shield anymore. For me plugs work best, they're much cooler than muffs. Breakage problems with the system hardhats, been there.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a plain aluminum skull bucket and like it soooooo much more than a front brim plastic hat. And im on the east coast now.
You should get it.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 28, 2007)

Check out the current "Logger's World" for some good info on hard hats.


----------



## CMRogers (Dec 4, 2007)

Real men wear tin lids...enough said

"Nuttin like a Redwood show!"


----------



## slowp (Dec 4, 2007)

CMRogers said:


> Real men wear tin lids...enough said
> 
> "Nuttin like a Redwood show!"



We're not all men!


----------



## CMRogers (Dec 4, 2007)

point taken


----------



## slowp (Dec 5, 2007)

So that must be why I have to wear a plastic one. I think I'll protest!


----------



## bulletbob (Dec 5, 2007)

There are good reasons for both. Metal can absorb a lot of energy and It makes for warm and cooling the head.(But) It Is a great condutor If you Work near powerlines (You would not wear metal)And that brings me to plastic It also asorbes energy well.Thats why you have to replce them.They are light and flexible,but cheaper than metal. You all should know there are many studys right know going on that uses nano technology, but will cost (much of your beer cans).This helmet will not have to be replaced and is light weight also flexible. ( I LOVE THE FRONT SCREEN )::blob5:


----------

